# So I go to Tractor Supply...



## Gary_602z (Jan 25, 2013)

... buy some stuff and get asked for my birthdate for buying SeaFoam?? Didn't ask for my ID just birthdate! Tempted to go back and give them a birthdate of 1-1-2001 next time to see what happens!

Gary


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 26, 2013)

Gary_602z said:


> ... buy some stuff and get asked for my birthdate for buying SeaFoam?? Didn't ask for my ID just birthdate! Tempted to go back and give them a birthdate of 1-1-2001 next time to see what happens!
> 
> Gary


Gary...You should do that. It would be sooooo awesome! Let us know what happens!


----------



## rottiman (Jan 26, 2013)

In this ever pushy society that is evolving, all these companies think they are entitled to a whole lot more personel information.  First time they pull that one on me, I definitely have a cute retort for them.


----------



## Gary_602z (Jan 26, 2013)

rottiman said:


> In this ever pushy society that is evolving, all these companies think they are entitled to a whole lot more personel information. First time they pull that one on me, I definitely have a cute retort for them.


 
I actually called corporate and was told that they are required in some states to do it so they do it corporate wide.

Gary


----------



## blades (Jan 26, 2013)

I give them my great grandfathers, we share the same names, all three. drives them crazy, he was born in the late 1800's, family tradition every third generation first born male has same name. My son has his great grandfathers name also, plus to mess with them even more  the first name is progressive, Chris , Christ, Christopher, repeat. It also drives the DMV nuts as their employees for the most part seem to be unable to read and accurately enter information.


----------



## rottiman (Jan 26, 2013)

Gary_602z said:


> I actually called corporate and was told that they are required in some states to do it so they do it corporate wide.
> 
> Gary


 Tell me that dosen't smack of "BIG BROTHER" mentality.................


----------



## Dune (Jan 26, 2013)

Just say no. Usually works. If it doesn't, just walk out.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 26, 2013)

paranoid much? you know the old saying.."it never hurts to ask"....my blood type is AB positive.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 26, 2013)

Used to live in Fort Worth, home of Tandy Corporation (Radio Shack), in the seventies. They wanted your address anytime you bought anything. Even if it just cost twenty cents. I always gave them the Fort Worth address of Charles Tandy the CEO of Tandy Corp..


----------



## JustWood (Jan 26, 2013)

If you paid with CC they may need that to authorize the transaction.
The TSC here asks for your zip code every time.
My storefront/office CC machine requires zip also.
It may be TSC's customer demographics study .
Awhile back they were asking for phone #. I always gave them my VM service # which never rang in anywhere.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2013)

rottiman said:


> Tell me that dosen't smack of "BIG BROTHER" mentality.................


 
I think the corporate explanation is bull. Tell me a state that requires a birth date for a sale verification (of non-regulated items, not alcohol or tobacco). Methinks it's for demographic data.


----------



## FrankMA (Jan 26, 2013)

I just bought 2 jumbo wide spray cans of WD40 at Wally World and the clerk said he had to verify that I was over 21 years of age... I was a bit surprised that he had to do something like that before the transaction would go through.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 26, 2013)

Lots 





FrankMA said:


> I just bought 2 jumbo wide spray cans of WD40 at Wally World and the clerk said he had to verify that I was over 21 years of age... I was a bit surprised that he had to do something like that before the transaction would go through.


 
They have been doing that for at least two years. Seems some aerosols are used by kids for huffing. Target does it for canned air also.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 26, 2013)

I bought a bottle of Motor Flush and got carded ! So I said why are you carding me ? There response was company policy are we gonna have a problem ? That was a shocker. Me being me I decided to push the button and see what happened out of amusement. When I asked the manager who was called out he said company policy which led to calling the TSC Number for customer service. They had absolutely no idea what I was talking about.  I think it might just be because of the alcohol content in the product that it trips the register. 

Pete


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 26, 2013)

I bought the wrong weight motor oil at Advance Auto. When I went back to exchange it for the proper weight oil they wanted to see my driver's license. I reminded them that there was a NAPA just down the street where I could buy all of my oil in the future and suddenly they didn't need  my license.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 26, 2013)

never had that asked of me and i use sea foam in my truck (makes it run better on this FAUX gas we have to buy these days) (another argument).and one im fully loaded for BTW

anyway, i suppose its similar to having to take a card off the rack and go to the cashier to get a pack of sudafed from behind the counter, i have to assume there is an illicit use for the stuff.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 26, 2013)

Just don't harass the cashiers please...in a world where retail cos say "do it or find a new job", they're just trying to pay the bills.  Write nasty emails or, get  letters or get district managers and give them heck.  But not the "little guys" that are just doing what the head honchos want....


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 26, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> Just don't harass the cashiers please...in a world where retail cos say "do it or find a new job", they're just trying to pay the bills. Write nasty emails or, get letters or get district managers and give them heck. But not the "little guys" that are just doing what the head honchos want....


 
Funny how the cashier is always the dick ! I understand policy but saying things like are we gonna have a problem threateningly right off the bat ( get real ) When it comes to where I spend my hard earned money they better not be a....

Pete


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 26, 2013)

Consider that how many people have given them crap all day because they feel they can, puts people on the defensive....not saying all of them don't deserve it, but I'm constantly surprised to see how rude people are to service workers (I am not one, btw, for many years).  Makes me crazy, I'm not beyond telling people that when they're doing it either.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 26, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> Consider that how many people have given them crap all day because they feel they can, puts people on the defensive....not saying all of them don't deserve it, but I'm constantly surprised to see how rude people are to service workers (I am not one, btw, for many years). Makes me crazy, I'm not beyond telling people that when they're doing it either.


I do understand what your saying and agree I am usually polite and kind. There are those people however that are sand paper on the brain .

Pete


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 26, 2013)

That's interesting. I might have to go buy one. I always stock up when I'm at Menard's, for $6.99/can. Might be worth a couple bucks for amusement.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 26, 2013)

I once had a cashier at wally world refuse to sell me a slingshot because she said I was buying it for my son and he was too young to buy the slingshot


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> I once had a cashier at wally world refuse to sell me a slingshot because she said I was buying it for my son and he was too young to buy the slingshot


 
Seems to have been an intuitive cashier or was your son their holding the slingshot?


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> never had that asked of me and i use sea foam in my truck (makes it run better on this FAUX gas we have to buy these days) (another argument).and one im fully loaded for BTW
> 
> anyway, i suppose its similar to having to take a card off the rack and go to the cashier to get a pack of sudafed from behind the counter, i have to assume there is an illicit use for the stuff.


 
How long is it going to be before we're carded for getting gasoline because it's 20 proof?


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 26, 2013)

She should have taken one look at my son and intuited that I was going to use it as a "chore enforcer."


----------



## pen (Jan 27, 2013)

Wallyworld is great for that bull.  I had to have a "discussion" with them one day after shopping with my wife and son when I was making the purchase and they insisted on seeing my wife's ID for a case of beer I put up on the counter.


----------

